
Pattern Drawing Machine: Lego Spike Prime - 076ae80a-3c97-4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpwfmHJnHHo
======
076ae80a-3c97-4
The other videos on this fellow's channel are great. The pipe cleaner bending
robot reminds me of machines I've seen on 'How it's made' in a spring factory.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BngfWLsFVs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BngfWLsFVs)

